# Angels Fall



## Marius Masalar (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I don't post must too often, but I just put together a track tonight that I'm quite pleased and would love to get some thoughts on it if you've got them! It's made for an opening sequence to a game. A space game in the vein of EVE Online if that means anything to you.

Here's the track:

Angels Fall

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## theheresy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I don't post must too often, but I just put together a track tonight that I'm quite pleased and would love to get some thoughts on it if you've got them! It's made for an opening sequence to a game. A space game in the vein of EVE Online if that means anything to you.
> 
> ...



hey this was very nice. I liked it, very professional and very nice sound and reverb. 
can you please state your equipment and which libraries you used?
I liked the opening it reminded me of Avatar (james horner) and was very mysterious and foreboding and sort of gave the feeling of the emptiness and solitude of space.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the response, TheHeresy — I'm happy that you enjoyed it.

To answer your question, it was done on one beefy Mac Pro rig with 12GB of RAM and the libraries used include a lot of EWQL Gold Pro XP (NI, not PLAY), LASS, Hollywoodwinds, some VSL, a bunch of Tonehammer, some StormDrum...there are a few other odds and ends I'm sure I'm forgetting, but that's the basic lot.


----------



## theheresy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jan 13 said:


> Thank you very much for the response, TheHeresy — I'm happy that you enjoyed it.
> 
> To answer your question, it was done on one beefy Mac Pro rig with 12GB of RAM and the libraries used include a lot of EWQL Gold Pro XP (NI, not PLAY), LASS, Hollywoodwinds, some VSL, a bunch of Tonehammer, some StormDrum...there are a few other odds and ends I'm sure I'm forgetting, but that's the basic lot.



well holy crap you're packing the big guns huh? No wonder it sounds so good lol...oh but how did you render it i.e. which daw and what reverbs and/or reverb settings? 

only one thing of critique is in the middle more towards the end there seems to be a section where not much happens sort of just hollowness but I can't judge it 100% because I dno't know what's going on in the game at that point whether there's something on the screen or what have you but I just feel that inner section wasn't exciting but still every bit of it was nonetheless immaculately done to a certified professional finish.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey there Marius, nice to see you here! 

Very nice piece as I would expect  Enjoyed it a lot and listening over and over again. I would have nothing to add on technical or compositional level. Very good execution and convincing blend of such many libraries! 

Did you composed this track for the opening animation or menu? Only thing that I would point to is very arguable. First part is right into the spot and it builds very well into the middle section, but after while it feels disconnected indeed as theheresy pointed. Maybe keeping some of orchestra instruments, just textures maybe, or using synths in first and last part would improve connectivity. Choir shouts at the end created some Tribal/Adventure feeling for me which I couldn't connect to the SciFi theme. But, all of those points are very minor, just taught you would like to hear few thoughts from niche fellow composer 

Again, music is great and i really enjoyed it. Mock sounds professional and natural indeed. I would also like to hear how you processed samples and what reverb settings you used? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lex (Jan 14, 2010)

Great stuff..

aLex


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey folks!

Thanks so much for the quick feedback! Let me see if I can address your points...

Theheresy: you know, I actually kind of agree with you on that middle section...I was playing it way down because there's meant to be an important bit of dialogue/narration there, and I considered thickening it while I was doing it,ò|Ö   ¾¶;|Ö   ¾¶<|Ö   ¾¶=|Ö   ¾¶>|Ö   ¾¶?|Ö   ¾¶@|Ö   ¾¶A|Ö   ¾¶B|Ö   ¾¶C|Ö   ¾¶D|Ö   ¾¶E|Ö   ¾¶F|Ö   ¾¶G|Ö   ¾¶H|Ö   ¾¶I|Ö   ¾¶J|Ö   ¾¶K|Ö   ¾¶L|Ö   ¾¶M|Ö   ¾¶N|Ö   ¾¶O|Ö   ¾¶P|Ö   ¾¶Q|Ö   ¾¶R|Ö   ¾¶S|Ö   ¾¶T|Ö   ¾¶U|Ö   ¾¶V|Ö   ¾¶W|Ö   ¾¶X|Ö   ¾¶Y|Ö   ¾¶Z|Ö   ¾¶[|Ö   ¾¶\|Ö   ¾¶]|Ö   ¾¶^|Ö   ¾¶_|Ö   ¾¶`|Ö   ¾¶a|Ö   ¾¶b|Ö   ¾¶c|Ö   ¾¶d|Ö   ¾¶e|Ö   ¾¶f|Ö   ¾¶g|Ö   ¾¶h|Ö   ¾¶i|Ö   ¾¶j|Ö   ¾¶k|Ö   ¾¶l|Ö   ¾¶m|Ö   ¾¶n|Ö   ¾¶o|Ö   ¾¶p|Ö   ¾¶q|Ö   ¾¶r|Ö   ¾¶s|Ö   ¾¶t|Ö   ¾¶u|Ö   ¾¶v|Ö   ¾¶w|Ö   ¾¶x|Ö   ¾¶y|Ö   ¾¶z|Ö   ¾¶{|Ö   ¾¶||Ö   ¾¶}|Ö   ¾¶~|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶€|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶‚|Ö   ¾¶ƒ|Ö   ¾¶„|Ö   ¾¶…|Ö   ¾¶†|Ö   ¾¶‡|Ö   ¾¶ˆ|Ö   ¾¶‰|Ö   ¾¶Š|Ö   ¾¶‹|Ö   ¾¶Œ|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶Ž|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶‘|Ö   ¾¶’|Ö   ¾¶“|Ö   ¾¶”|Ö   ¾¶•|Ö   ¾¶–|Ö   ¾¶—|Ö   ¾¶˜|Ö   ¾¶™|Ö   ¾¶š|Ö   ¾¶›|Ö   ¾¶œ|Ö   ¾¶|Ö   ¾¶ž|Ö   ¾¶Ÿ|Ö   ¾¶ |Ö   ¾¶¡|Ö   ¾¶¢|Ö   ¾¶£|Ö   ¾¶¤|Ö   ¾¶¥|Ö   ¾¶¦|Ö   ¾¶§|Ö   ¾¶¨|Ö   ¾¶©|Ö   ¾¶ª              ò|Ö   ¾¶¬|Ö   ¾¶­|Ö   ¾¶®|Ö   ¾¶¯|Ö   ¾¶°|Ö   ¾¶±|Ö   ¾¶²|Ö   ¾¶³|Ö   ¾¶´|Ö   ¾¶µ|Ö   ¾¶¶|Ö   ¾¶·|Ö   ¾¶¸|Ö   ¾¶¹|Ö   ¾¶º|Ö   ¾¶»|Ö   ¾¶¼|Ö   ¾¶½|Ö   ¾¶¾|Ö   ¾¶¿|Ö   ¾¶À|Ö   ¾¶Á|Ö   ¾¶Â|Ö   ¾¶Ã|Ö   ¾¶Ä|Ö   ¾¶Å|Ö   ¾¶Æ|Ö   ¾¶Ç|Ö   ¾¶È|Ö   ¾¶É|Ö   ¾¶Ê|Ö   ¾¶Ë|Ö   ¾¶Ì|Ö   ¾¶Í|Ö   ¾¶Î|Ö   ¾¶Ï|Ö   ¾¶Ð|Ö   ¾¶Ñ|Ö   ¾¶


----------



## JohnG (Jan 14, 2010)

sounds great. Nice space. It's complex but has clarity.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, ok. That explains a lot. I just assumed it's for the menu. 

Wolud love to see it packed with animation than


----------

